

Address sync service connex.io shuts down on September 15 - chmars
https://www.facebook.com/connex.io/posts/10151142194766661

======
chmars
Shut down notice for connex.io users:

Dear connex.io user,

unfortunately connex.io will stop its service by September 15. As we were not
able to get enough traction we have to take this step.

Please make sure to download your contact data until then. In accordance with
our Terms of Service your data will be deleted from our servers on September
15.

Thank you for your support. If you have any questions do not hesitate to
simply reply to this email.

Best regards,

Marcus and Ata - connex.io Co-Founders

\--- connex.io - automating your address book

